

How "I Pour It" works. Beer tap as a consumption service. - avelis
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=XFwHt0oUCbc

======
ceeK
Holy crap. Although there may be a few problems with it in such a setting, it
would work wonders in my student union's club.

There's always (as with many clubs and bars) a massive, 4 row strong wall to
the bar all night. I've been thinking of ways to solve it every now and again,
one solution of which is to preorder and pay for drinks through an iOS app and
pick them up at the bar.

This solution seems quite good, if only for the problem of drunk people trying
to pour their own drinks. I think in most cases, it'd work perfectly though
and really ease up on the queues at the regular bar.

